

Ask HN: Best technical / scientific resources for cannbis-related subjects? - somenewacct

Coming from development, it&#x27;s frustrating to see the dearth of good, technical material in the weed world on subjects like growing, harvesting, manufacturing oils and resins, producing potent edibles, and other cannabis-related topics. Most of what I&#x27;ve found seems to be &quot;do X until Z looks like Y&quot; and ultimately comes down to guesswork.<p>Does anyone know of any good blogs, books, or materials that go into the science behind the production and consumption of marijuana?<p>Thanks!
======
MalcolmDiggs
I'd recommend Ed Rosenthal's "Marijuana Grower's Handbook" here:
[http://www.amazon.com/Marijuana-Growers-Handbook-Complete-
Cu...](http://www.amazon.com/Marijuana-Growers-Handbook-Complete-
Cultivation/dp/0932551467)

You can find more gems by looking at Oaksterdam's recommended reading lists
for their classes:
[http://oaksterdamuniversity.com/students/textbooks/](http://oaksterdamuniversity.com/students/textbooks/)
(scroll down the page a bit to see the books)

And of course, the Oaksterdam classes are a great resource if you're nearby.

------
hackercurious
This may be a good place to start-

[http://www.coloradonorml.org/information/resources](http://www.coloradonorml.org/information/resources)

------
heimatau
'site:.edu OR site:.gov' into any decent search engine. Also, look for
country's who love cannibis, add their related tld; eg. site:.gov.au. Good
luck in your search!

